# Back to the Future - The Preterist Perspective



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2008)

The Preterist Perspective « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Oct 23, 2008)

*My first post is in to a Dr. Genty article.*

As stated above this is my first post on a topic on the Puritan Board. I an happy to have it be in support of Dr. Ken Gentry Jr. and this article. I have been to his conference and found it very useful. My 18 year old son told me that he learned more about the book of Revelation in that weekend then he had then all his other studies combined. His teaching make the Book come alive and just like when you open the freezer, "the Light goes on."


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 23, 2008)

I ordered Gentry's "Revelation Made Easy" a couple days ago and I'm looking forward to reading it. Love the title, it's similar to "Brain Surgery for Dummies" or "Nuclear Fusion Made Simple".


----------

